# Police seize $100,000 worth of cocaine from Providence man



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PROVIDENCE, R.I. (AP) -- Police say they have made one of their larger cocaine bust of the year in Rhode Island.
Police seized two-point-five kilos of cocaine worth about 100-thousand dollars in street value on Wednesday night.
They say they found the drugs on 28-year-old Derek Carter of Providence. Carter is charged with several drug-related charges, including one for manufacturing or distributing a controlled substance near a school.
Police are looking for another man they say Carter did business with.


----------

